# A4 B9 Undisguised Photos!!!



## silverstroke (Jan 8, 2006)

New and undisguised photos of the new B9 A4 have surfaced on the internet! Check them out at the link below:

http://www.worldcarfans.com/115060594875/2016-audi-a4-spied-undisguised-10-photos


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Not too impressed with what I'm seeing thus far. The blunt backend is chopped and no different than the plain Passat. And that chrome line running around the body and back is gimmicky and cheap. I hope the final version appears more sophisticated. The current body shows better.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

Fizzboy7 said:


> Not too impressed with what I'm seeing thus far. The blunt backend is chopped and no different than the plain Passat. And that chrome line running around the body and back is gimmicky and cheap. I hope the final version appears more sophisticated. The current body shows better.


Yeah what is going on with Audi design lately? A chrome line all around the car? Terrible.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Official unveiling is June 29th.


----------



## mfmwuq (Oct 16, 2015)

looks like they went sharper and sharper lines. not a fan of it in pictures, but i know from experience that i may like it in person.


----------

